
Launch of Mypoolin Google Chrome Extension - mypoolin
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mypoolin-payments-with-fr/imigmmaibiaahbmfgkljgabkjjpkfppk
======
mypoolin
Flow for creating a pool - Install this extension and experience sharing money
& splitting the cost as easy as 1-2-3 1) Browse any product on major shopping
sites in India (Amazon, Flipkart, MakeMyTrip, ClearTrip, BookMyShow, Myntra,
Jabong, Nearbuy & Weddingz. More to come very soon!) 2) Create a Pool with
friends in few seconds by clicking on the automatic notification received on
that page 3) We will pre-fill all your details like product name, amount and
description link automatically on the pool page. Invite your friends using our
gmail plugin (or manually), chat with them and split the cost for everyone to
pay their share 4) Get collected amount as cash code immediately of our
partner sites or in any bank account within 1 working day. In case of movies,
events and deals, get the booked group voucher / tickets directly in your
inbox within a few hours!

